# Navarre Pier Manager Should Be Fired



## devinsdad

So pier manager Dorothy Slye decides, without the authority to do so, to close the Navarre Pier on Saturday afternoon so her daughter could have a private wedding?

Lets hope the Santa Rosa County Comm takes a long hard look at this womans abuse of power. I wasn't there Saturday but had I been asked to leave the end of the pier I would have politely told her no. 

Was anyone on the forum there Saturday?


----------



## Just ASK

I was out there Saturday from 3 to about 5 to check out the pier and the sand sculpture contest. Walked the pier with my wife and son, but didn't see anything other than folks fishing, nor was there any indications of anyone decorating or preparing for anything wedding related. This must have been closer to dusk that it was closed.


----------



## PurpleNGold

They had announced it would be closed a couple hours due to a wedding. I read it on ecpff.com


----------



## Smarty

That's great for her family but uncool for everyone else! Sounds like Dorothy needs to understand the difference between her job and her personal life! Not cool!


----------



## welldoya

How does that work ? Does she lease the pier or does she just manage it for the county ? If she leases it, I figure she can do whatever she wants. If she closes part of it, it's money out of her pocket. Her choice.
If she manages it for the county, she shouldn't close part of it for personal reasons.


----------



## Smarty

welldoya said:


> How does that work ? Does she lease the pier or does she just manage it for the county ? If she leases it, I figure she can do whatever she wants. If she closes part of it, it's money out of her pocket. Her choice.
> If she manages it for the county, she shouldn't close part of it for personal reasons.


 It all smells kind of fishy :laughing:


----------



## feelin' wright

I am under the impression that she only manages the peir for the county. I think it is reprehensible to close down a public peir for her personal gain. I am sure she will only get a slap on the wrist as her company is locked in a contract with the county.


----------



## bigrick

Smarty said:


> It all smells kind of fishy :laughing:


 
I was about to say every peir I've been on has smelled like shit, why would you want your wedding there?


----------



## MrFish

bigrick said:


> I was about to say every peir I've been on has smelled like shit, why would you want your wedding there?


 +1:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## J.Sharit

She only manages the pier. Only
the county commish can close
off or shut it down. She had no authority
to do so. The media is a hold of it now
so she'll ride the pony for this stunt.


----------



## Bullshark

You pier people..... It was a few hours for a wedding! People incharge can make decisions to benefit themselves that others could not benefit from. It's a perk of success! Sorry you couldnt go sailcat fishing for 2 hours.


----------



## reelthrill

Dorothy and family have run successful businesses at Navarre Beach since the 60's. She is a good person and listens to all suggestions that pier patrons might have. The fishermen were well informed that the pier was going to be closed Saturday afternoon. I'm sure there were a few angry people but hopefully they can let this rest and maybe they were given a partial refund.


----------



## need2fish

It's getting a lot of press because of the prior controversies over the lease that was negotiated by the county and what I view as a lot of sour grapes and nonsense complaints by folks that don't like the fact that Dorothy won the bid to manage the pier. 

I agree it was bad judgement to try and monopolize 1/2 of the octagon at the end for a wedding (for 2 hours). It seems to be a little more consternation than is warranted. I can see where she would go ahead and do something of that small magnitude without going the formal route as it is cumbersome to ask the BOCC every time you make a decision, but really she should have at least made some calls. We all do things that in hind sight we shouldn't have but this is fairly small and she did pay for all the guests (and then some). I doubt the flak over serving liquor at the reception that was held on the pier deck is warranted or will bear out anything. Her businesses license does not allow serving liquor but I don't believe that covers a private individual (her daughter's wedding party in this case) giving away drinks at a reception. I think it would only be an issue if they were selling liquor or if she was unable to prove the folks serving were not doing so as part of her regular business. 

The whole ongoing saga points to a real need for better vision and professionalism on the county's part in guiding the large asset that is the public components of Navarre Beach. Hopefully the next round of lease negotiations will have a little more foresight (or at least learn from hind sight).


----------



## eym_sirius

reelthrill said:


> Dorothy and family have run successful businesses at Navarre Beach since the 60's. She is a good person and listens to all suggestions that pier patrons might have. The fishermen were well informed that the pier was going to be closed Saturday afternoon. I'm sure there were a few angry people but hopefully they can let this rest and maybe they were given a partial refund.


I'm wondering how fishermen who came from long distances to fish at the Navarre pier would have been "well informed"? I don't fish down there THAT often, but two of the times that I came down there, they were 30-45 minutes late opening because they overslept. 

This latest revelation doesn't surprise me, but I agree with the OP that this is completely unacceptable! Business is business and if someone is not professional enough to either keep their personal lives separate or to keep dependable pier hours, then it's time for them to find a suitable job. I'm sure that there are jobs out there where the employer doesn't care what time you come to work or what personal liberties you take with the facility.


----------



## feelin' wright

reelthrill said:


> Dorothy and family have run successful businesses at Navarre Beach since the 60's. She is a good person and listens to all suggestions that pier patrons might have. The fishermen were well informed that the pier was going to be closed Saturday afternoon. I'm sure there were a few angry people but hopefully they can let this rest and maybe they were given a partial refund.


It is not the fact that it was a huge imposition to move down 30 feet on the peir. The problem is this lady has ran amuk with alot of the people in the area. I have never seen the amount of controversy on the P cola peir that happens on the navarre peir. The fact of the matter is she knew that she is not allowed to close the peir but she done it anyways because she believes that she owns this pier and everyone else can go to hell. Personally I think they should pull the contract with her. It is pretty obvious that she does not have the self control to run the pier as it supposed to be ran.


----------



## sniperpeeps

bigrick said:


> I was about to say every peir I've been on has smelled like shit, why would you want your wedding there?



Best Man-"I swear I put the ring under that mullet?"

Groom-"Na man, you put it in the rotten box of squid"


----------



## POPPY

just plane mad - wasn't invited..... & missed the cake & ice cream party afterwards...... best to the newly weds. Poppy


----------



## Stressless

need2fish said:


> It's getting a lot of press because of the prior controversies over the lease that was negotiated by the county and what I view as a lot of sour grapes and nonsense complaints by folks that don't like the fact that Dorothy won the bid to manage the pier.
> 
> I agree it was bad judgement to try and monopolize 1/2 of the octagon at the end for a wedding (for 2 hours). It seems to be a little more consternation than is warranted. I can see where she would go ahead and do something of that small magnitude without going the formal route as it is cumbersome to ask the BOCC every time you make a decision, but really she should have at least made some calls. We all do things that in hind sight we shouldn't have but this is fairly small and she did pay for all the guests (and then some). I doubt the flak over serving liquor at the reception that was held on the pier deck is warranted or will bear out anything. Her businesses license does not allow serving liquor but I don't believe that covers a private individual (her daughter's wedding party in this case) giving away drinks at a reception. I think it would only be an issue if they were selling liquor or if she was unable to prove the folks serving were not doing so as part of her regular business.
> 
> The whole ongoing saga points to a real need for better vision and professionalism on the county's part in guiding the large asset that is the public components of Navarre Beach. Hopefully the next round of lease negotiations will have a little more foresight (or at least learn from hind sight).


Mark the point is the nepotism and kickbacks in Santa Rosa County are as bad as I saw in 6 months working with the various Govt ministries in Afghanistan. 

- Santa Rosa County (us via property taxes) are paying the TAX bill for her "quote" business on on pier - she cut a deal with some cronies at the county to use OUR money
-- ever wonder why/how they can sell drinks 1-2$ under Juanas? 'Cause that other business pays county business taxes
 -- every Santa Rosa county resident is culpable because they DO NOT participate in meeting and reviews of expenses and how the THOUSANDS of their dollars each year goes to undercut legitimate businesses in the county to support a handful of corrupt and in-bred "5th generation Santa-Rose-ians" An actual quote from a numb-nut last year.

I called Pullam on the carpet at a "Fund Raiser" when Goodin was running as his lacky. He tried to defend the Navarre YMCA and land deal as well as the "shotgun" approach to Navarre school layout(the largest population in Santa Rosa County). Ever look back to see who owned the land and wonder why our schools are not co-located or a decent plan for the south county development? 

Despicable and corrupt; she's part of it and ought to be tared and feathered with the bastards that allowed it.

:thumbsup:
Stressless


----------



## J.Sharit

Bullshark said:


> You pier people..... It was a few hours for a wedding! People incharge can make decisions to benefit themselves that others could not benefit from. It's a perk of success! Sorry you couldnt go sailcat fishing for 2 hours.


You must work for the FWC or the federal government.
Seems to be thier mindset too.......


----------



## need2fish

Stressless said:


> - Santa Rosa County (us via property taxes) are paying the TAX bill for her "quote" business on on pier - she cut a deal with some cronies at the county to use OUR money
> -- ever wonder why/how they can sell drinks 1-2$ under Juanas? 'Cause that other business pays county business taxes
> 
> -- every Santa Rosa county resident is culpable
> 
> :thumbsup:
> Stressless[/QUOTE
> That may well be the end result, but the source is the poor contract negotiated. The cause or reason Dorothy has the contract and the contents of it may be as you say, but that points back to the county for operating like a third world country. Thus my point about professionalism regarding management of the public assets. Note - I don't consider nepotism, croneyism, etc to be professional behavior when tending to the public business. Personally I don't blame anyone for trying to cut a business deal - that's business. The county doesn't have to agree to it....but they did, so they (which ultimately means we taxpayers) have to live with whatever the agreement was that was signed.
> 
> Certainly agree with the culpability assessment - it starts at the ballot box. And planning or lack there of is evident in the south end of the county. I doubt another layer of govt (incorporated Navarre) would be much better though from what I've seen.


----------



## JoeZ

Have there been other weddings on the pier?

I believe so. 

Do the anglers down at Palafox get all butt hurt when someone rents our almost a city block to have an event there and they can't fish? No, just you guys.

Was there a sign on the pier when you walked down to catch your whiting that said closed from a to b at this time? 

Yes.

If - big if from all I've heard about this operation - the wedding party paid to have it there then good for them,, congrats and I hope it lasts. They can pay to shut down 98 and get married in the median if they have enough money.

Bitch and moan. Bitch. Moan.


----------



## beeritself

A few things I've noticed from this thread...

1. Butt hurt might be one of my new favorite terms, thanks to the valedictorians that introduced me to the term. True scholars. 

2. People that aim to insult others' fishing lifestyles (i.e. - ridiculing them for catching sailcats or whiting), get a clue, pal. Fishing is fishing, it beats the hell out of a day at the office, and with your personality its probably more fun than a day fishing your smug ass. It's not grade school, grow up. 

3. If it was done through the commish and appropriate channels were followed, great! If not there should be a penalty, plain and simple. Stop getting all butt hurt. 

-beer


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF

JoeZ said:


> Have there been other weddings on the pier?
> 
> I believe so.
> 
> Do the anglers down at Palafox get all butt hurt when someone rents our almost a city block to have an event there and they can't fish? No, just you guys.
> 
> Was there a sign on the pier when you walked down to catch your whiting that said closed from a to b at this time?
> 
> Yes.
> 
> If - big if from all I've heard about this operation - the wedding party paid to have it there then good for them,, congrats and I hope it lasts. They can pay to shut down 98 and get married in the median if they have enough money.
> 
> Bitch and moan. Bitch. Moan.



So according to this guy the lady "rented" the pier for her daughters wedding? If she paid for it then why not? Btw,I thought some lady named Ms.Pat was the pier manager there in Navarre???


----------



## PurpleNGold

Mrs Pat is very involved with the pier but I don't think she's the manager. I agree with Beer, why bash a style of fishing. I'd assume the guy who made the sailcat comment isn't a very successful fisherman. If that's all he's caught on Navarres pier that says enough itself. 

Whether they went through the proper channels or not we will probably never know, once the candy ass media gets a hold to something it's a bunch of BS thereafter.


----------



## baitrig

Glad to see this discussion thread. I saw most of what occured that day. Included is a news story about the events.

http://www.navarrepress.com/news/13/4013-public-pier-closes-for-private-party


----------



## John B.

JoeZ said:


> Have there been other weddings on the pier?
> 
> I believe so.
> 
> Do the anglers down at Palafox get all butt hurt when someone rents our almost a city block to have an event there and they can't fish? No, just you guys.
> .....


not really a fair comparison, those people aren't charged to fish on palafox pier, it is free. just saying.


----------



## Bullshark

beeritself said:


> A few things I've noticed from this thread...
> 
> 1. Butt hurt might be one of my new favorite terms, thanks to the valedictorians that introduced me to the term. True scholars.
> 
> 2. People that aim to insult others' fishing lifestyles (i.e. - ridiculing them for catching sailcats or whiting), get a clue, pal. Fishing is fishing, it beats the hell out of a day at the office, and with your personality its probably more fun than a day fishing your smug ass. It's not grade school, grow up.
> 
> 3. If it was done through the commish and appropriate channels were followed, great! If not there should be a penalty, plain and simple. Stop getting all butt hurt.
> 
> -beer


It is a good phrase! I'm the best guy you will ever meet but I do have a few things thats black or white to me. Pier people, pitbull owners, dog hunters, New Yorkers and hwy bike riders. F them all! Then I read this CRAP!!!!! "With cobia, king and Spanish mackerel swarming around the Navarre Beach Fishing Pier Saturday, eager anglers were anxious for a hook" Are you kidding me? I'm not "aiming to insult" the style of fishing. They are ALWAYS the pot stirring people! They pay $1 to fish and group up/take the best parts of the pier and so on. A pier to me is a place for the military father to take his son and teach him the awesomeness that is fishing. Not the pothead fat a$$ *******/theif/bla bla bla to monopolize and bitch about. Sorry but a spade is a spade. Like I said before it's a place to just forget exists in my eyes.


----------



## tofer

My lord, ya'll got to be kidding me. The county should fire the management and punish this poor lady because she allowed a wedding to take place and restricted a small portion of the pier for a couple of hours? Get a life people! If you really fish out at navarre or any of the other piers you'd realize what a great job they do over at navarre. If you have a problem get off your butt and your computer and take care of it in person. There is no reason to slander a business on a public forum, and especially if you don't know all the facts.


----------



## beeritself

Bullshark - I believe I am actually on the same page as you, which is weird, because I thought that I was not. I personally do not fish on the pier - for various reasons - one of those reason is some of the people. I took my kid out the Pensacola pier last summer (5yrs old at the time) to show him "the awesomeness that is fishing" and he nearly got trampled by a less than savory character that acted like he owned the place, simply because a spanish was swimming around. That, in my opinion, is unacceptable. I was trying to get my son interested in fishing, and this hillbilly came close to ruining it. Not to mention some little vietnamese lady almost gave me about 12 piercings with a sabiki. I don't care if those people are inconvenienced, it's gotta come full circle eventually. It's the others that it's unfair to. I am not opposed to closing the pier for a wedding, it seems like a great way to raise some revenue for the county, I am opposed to it if they have gone about it the right way. 
(I am also against highway bike riders, I get the urge to hit them with my door. As for dog hunters and Yankee fans, they should get butt hurt)

I still maintain that the lady should be dealt with accordingly if she misused her authority. Any other employer would reprimand an employee for doing so. If it was legit, then no harm no foul. The media should retract the accusations and apologize. However, tofer, slander is verbal defamation of character. The word you're looking for is libel - that's written or pictorial defamation.


----------



## Bullshark

beeritself said:


> Bullshark - I believe I am actually on the same page as you, which is weird, because I thought that I was not. I personally do not fish on the pier - for various reasons - one of those reason is some of the people. I took my kid out the Pensacola pier last summer (5yrs old at the time) to show him "the awesomeness that is fishing" and he nearly got trampled by a less than savory character that acted like he owned the place, simply because a spanish was swimming around. That, in my opinion, is unacceptable. I was trying to get my son interested in fishing, and this hillbilly came close to ruining it. Not to mention some little vietnamese lady almost gave me about 12 piercings with a sabiki. I don't care if those people are inconvenienced, it's gotta come full circle eventually. It's the others that it's unfair to. I am not opposed to closing the pier for a wedding, it seems like a great way to raise some revenue for the county, I am opposed to it if they have gone about it the right way.
> (I am also against highway bike riders, I get the urge to hit them with my door. As for dog hunters and Yankee fans, they should get butt hurt)
> 
> I still maintain that the lady should be dealt with accordingly if she misused her authority. Any other employer would reprimand an employee for doing so. If it was legit, then no harm no foul. The media should retract the accusations and apologize. However, tofer, slander is verbal defamation of character. The word you're looking for is libel - that's written or pictorial defamation.


I've typed and deleted 3 things at this point. I think we are on the same page.


----------



## appleguy

Bullshark said:


> You pier people..... It was a few hours for a wedding! People incharge can make decisions to benefit themselves that others could not benefit from. It's a perk of success! Sorry you couldnt go sailcat fishing for 2 hours.


Couldn't of said it any better , I think these people just need something to :whistling: about :thumbup:...


----------



## Chris V

Did the bride's dress drag across the pier? If so, that thing has got to be pretty f-ing disgusting now.

Did they throw rice, bird seed or those little round, fish-feed pellets at them when they walked off the pier?


----------



## whome

Bullshark said:


> You pier people..... It was a few hours for a wedding! People incharge can make decisions to benefit themselves that others could not benefit from. It's a perk of success! Sorry you couldnt go sailcat fishing for 2 hours.


----------



## devinsdad

When I started this thread I never thought I would see such mixed feelings and insults thrown at fellow fishermen.

I don't fish the pier. Never have and not my type of fishing. Even if the much sought after sailcats are running. However, it is written within the Santa Rosa BOCC that the pier manager is just that. She does not have the right to close the pier, make people move or anything else unless due to safety/weather/etc...

This lady violated the terms of her agreement for personal reasons. Period. If she went through the proper channels then good for her and I would be fine. But she didn't and it was a clear abuse of power which is what irritates me. I would bet if your favorite boat ramp were closed under the same circumstances while you were waiting to launch your boat, you feel the same.


----------



## submariner

*too long and overdone*

This thread has gone on too long, that being said I will put my 2 cents in
1. If you agree goverment (local or federal) should control most of everything we can do,
2. If you believe that a small town approach, where people work togther is wrong,
3. If you believe that catching a spanish or two is more important than having a wedding 
4. If you don't think that politics had some part of all this

Then the the amount of attention given to the pier closure is correct. if not then.........:whistling:

for the record, I don't fish the pier- :no: I fish for enjoyment


----------



## GruBZ

thats y we cant have women running things!!!!


----------



## tofer

devinsdad said:


> When I started this thread I never thought I would see such mixed feelings and insults thrown at fellow fishermen.
> 
> I don't fish the pier. Never have and not my type of fishing. Even if the much sought after sailcats are running. However, it is written within the Santa Rosa BOCC that the pier manager is just that. She does not have the right to close the pier, make people move or anything else unless due to safety/weather/etc...
> 
> This lady violated the terms of her agreement for personal reasons. Period. If she went through the proper channels then good for her and I would be fine. But she didn't and it was a clear abuse of power which is what irritates me. I would bet if your favorite boat ramp were closed under the same circumstances while you were waiting to launch your boat, you feel the same.


I just don't understand your feelings here. If you don't even fish the pier, why in the world do you care so much if they close it for a couple of hours for a wedding? They do an outstanding job running that pier, one that truly takes care of the fisherman in a way that most of the other piers in the area do not. I AM an avid pier fisherman, who has fished Navarre on numerous occasions, and fish the Gulf State Pier often. Pier fishing is about the friendships and camaraderie of fishing together with people. A skill many do not have. There are numerous piers up and down the coast here, as there are boat ramps. If you are so upset about this why don't you go talk to them about it, or see your city council who appointed the management. I for one would NOT like to see them fired and will go to defend them as will many others who actually do fish the pier. Just my .02, you don't have to agree.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Dorthy Slye is an upstanding lady when she is interviewed by the local tv station about the closure and says:
"the people complaining have no upbringing and education'' .


----------



## beeritself

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Dorthy Slye is an upstanding lady when she is interviewed by the local tv station about the closure and says:
> "the people complaining have no upbringing and education'' .



"The people complaining have no upbringing and education" ??? Really Dorothy Slye? You can't even spell "Octagon" correctly on your own sign. As far as education goes, I believe you have little to no room to talk. I don't care how upstanding this lady is, this is NOT a personal issue - it is business. She broke the rules. There is no grey area.


----------



## devinsdad

I am going back to the surf fishing section. I like it better over there. Maybe check out the sailcat reports and see if they are running yet...


----------



## tofer

I'll agree on that, back to fishing!


----------



## need2fish

If nothing else this thread is entertaining. (Some of) you guys are killing me. Don't you know pier fishers are people too? OK - the ones slinging lead at my yak maybe not so much  

BTW - it costs $7.50 to fish the pier (not $1.00) or you have to buy an annual pass.

I think the argument is that per the contract with the county Dorothy didn't have the authority to "reserve" any portion of the pier. One could argue that she didn't reserve a portion, but it's probably not the best judgement I've seen.

All the other stuff is just general complaining about the way things are done in SRC via the GOB method. That is a separate argument to me.

Hey....I have an idea - all of you should come out and get a first hand look at the pier and pier deck on Saturday morning 7:30 AM October 15th for our 3rd Annual Run for the Reef - Register now. Get a race shirt and free beer and food. Fish the pier while you are there......ok that was a shameless plug.


----------



## devinsdad

Need2Fish- Nothing wrong with a shameless plug! In fact that is the best post I have seen on this entire thread. And made the most sense... 

Wish I would have never written the damn thing and kept my opinon to myself.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Dorthy Slye is an upstanding lady when she is interviewed by the local tv station about the closure and says:
> "the people complaining have no upbringing and education'' .



You have to be kidding me??? Thank god I own a boat.


----------



## Baitcaster

It would have be interesting if this happened during ling season .

and yeah, driving from Pace to Navarre pier to discover the end was closed , I would've been pissed myself .


----------



## jigslinger

I have just one question.
Did the wedding affect any of you that are doing all this bitchin'? 
:whistling: Just Go Fishing!


----------

